# Destroy your desktop!



## Flame838 (Oct 10, 2008)

http://brianx.com/brrumoursdesktop.html


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 10, 2008)

Erm, yeah, that site looks safe...


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 10, 2008)

I used to use that at work years ago for mild stress relief when the boss wasn't watching. old though.


----------



## qinbomaster (Oct 10, 2008)

lol i remember this game from like 10 years ago


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks.
i was trying to find this game for my cousin.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice (but limited) execution on that program


----------

